# Another Fish?



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello,

I have a 2.5 gallon tank that has barely anything in it. Just a bunch of rocks, two fake plants and a little pineapple hut. Anyways, I have a betta, Dalmatian Molly and a Cory Catfish. I want to get another fish like a guppy or a platy of some sort. Would I have enough room in my tank to get another fish? The Betta Fish just swims around the bottom and occasionally reclines in the hut (majority of the time) and the Dalmatian remains at the top of the tank (even though I do not know why) and the Cory just lays around the bottom of the sank occasionally moving to another side to rest against the bottom again. He will move for a few minutes (like he is doing now which is surprising me). So should I add another fish or no? Just somebody for my molly to tag along with.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The cory will appreciate more of his own kind then the molly.


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

If I add another Cory will he move around more?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh! Holy,I saw 25 not 2.5! The only hing that shoud be in there is a betta.My bad,thought you had plenty of room,you do NOT.Possibly if you could move the molly,you could squeeze one more cory,but I can't really say 100%.Not much room in there!


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

I am hopefully obtaining a 10g tank soon and I will move my fish into it and keep my betta in the other tank. My betta is fairly laid back. He does not attack the fish, he keeps to himself which surprised me.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

DalmationMolly17 said:


> I am hopefully obtaining a 10g tank soon and I will move my fish into it and keep my betta in the other tank. My betta is fairly laid back. He does not attack the fish, he keeps to himself which surprised me.


That's good to know.The molly will quickly kill your water quality.So changed like 50% a day until you can get all but betta into suitable sized tank.


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

Can a molly cause your tank to have a hazy appearance? If not then it must be the food I am feeding the catfish.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Get the biggest tank you can fit in the space you have. So much easier to stock since many species of fish are happier in small schools. 

I have a dozen Cories in my 75 and they are playful and active. You don't need a 75 but try at least for a 20 so you can house a few more Cories and Mollies.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

If your water quality is good, it could be overfeeding or it could be pellet food. 

Consider trying Seachem Purigen to resolve the clouding issue and, of course, don't over feed.


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

How big of a tank would you suggest if I got two or three catfish cories and at least another molly?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think your tank was ever cycled and certainly is not now after reading you molly problems.You need to read link in molly thread and pay alot of attention to your fish ,in such a smll tank with no beneficial bacteria you have a uphill battle.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I would never recommend a tank size based on a small number of fish. I would always recommend you approach it from the other direction.

Instead of picking a tank that works for the number of fish you have/want, get the biggest tank your space and budget allow then plan on how to stock IR.


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh okay! Thank you for the advice guys! It is much appreciated!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Enjoy helping and I know Bandit does too.... just look at his post count and how many times he's been thanked.


----------

